
How Yahoo Boosted Its Search Market Share With Pictures - Concours
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/10/yahoo-search-pictures/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
Concours
Is this just for the numbers? I doubt , there's any kind of revenue growth
from this.

